# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Sneak Peak Glock 19M (5th gen) FBI Specs

## DonGlock26

Well, well, well, what do we have here? Looks like the Gen 5 G19 has a Gen 4 style backstrap and mag release button.
with NO fingergrooves  :Thumbsup20: . 

The mag well slightly flares out for easier reloading at speed.  The front of the slide has more of a beveled front
for easy of holstering. Rumor has it that we may see 5th Generation Glocks at the Shot Show in January 2017.
It may also be covered in the 2017 Glock Autopistols annual magazine. 

*2016 Edition
*

I have several Glocks (Gen 4 17 & 19, Gen 3 G26 & G23, and G43 singlestack 9mm). I like the feel of the
G-17 Gen 4 the best. The Gen4 19's fingergrooves are closer together.

The 5th gen G19 will likely be my next pistol purchase. It may have to wait as I want to get a Colt AR-15 to celebrate Trump's historic victory.

----------

Big Dummy (12-10-2016),LongTermGuy (12-10-2016),usfan (12-10-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26



----------


## Kodiak

I know a lot of people get bent out of shape over finger grooves, but they honestly don't bother me in the least.  In fact I hardly notice them.   I have a gen 4 G19 and a gen 3 G23 with Advantage Arms .22 conversion kit (which is awesome!) and don't see myself replacing either of them anytime soon.

----------

Big Dummy (12-10-2016),DonGlock26 (12-10-2016),LongTermGuy (12-10-2016)

----------


## Kodiak

Don, I just pulled mine out of the safe because you had me curious on the finger grooves being different between Gen 3 and 4, but I can't see any difference whatsoever.  :Thinking: 

With my smallish hand, I don't have any backstraps on the Gen 4, and can feel the larger grip of the Gen 3, but really can't distinguish any difference in the finger grooves.

edit: Nevermind, I re-read what you posted and you are comparing the 17 to the 19.  I thought you were comparing gen 3 vs gen 4 finger grooves.

----------

DonGlock26 (12-10-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Don, I just pulled mine out of the safe because you had me curious on the finger grooves being different between Gen 3 and 4, but I can't see any difference whatsoever. 
> 
> With my smallish hand, I don't have any backstraps on the Gen 4, and can feel the larger grip of the Gen 3, but really can't distinguish any difference in the finger grooves.
> 
> edit: Nevermind, I re-read what you posted and you are comparing the 17 to the 19.  I thought you were comparing gen 3 vs gen 4 finger grooves.


There is more room with the G17. I prefer it.  :Wink: 

A sister LE agency use to issue the Glock 19 Gen 2 with no fingergrooves and they were awesome.
At the time, we used Sig P228's 9mm, and then later P220R .45acp.

Going waaay back, I dumped a Mod-10 S&W .38spl for my personal Glock 17 Gen1 as a rookie.

----------

Kodiak (12-10-2016),LongTermGuy (12-10-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26

> I know a lot of people get bent out of shape over finger grooves, but they honestly don't bother me in the least.  In fact I hardly notice them.   I have a gen 4 G19 and a gen 3 G23 with *Advantage Arms .22 conversion kit* (which is awesome!) and don't see myself replacing either of them anytime soon.


That is on my short list.  :Wink:

----------

Big Dummy (12-10-2016)

----------


## Kodiak

I started a thread about it a couple of weeks ago.  Some local guy had it NIB for $150, so I snagged it.  tried 5 different types of .22lr so far with zero issues.   :Thumbsup20: 

The biggest thing to get used to, is it is waaay lighter than with the G23 slide on it.

----------

DonGlock26 (12-10-2016)

----------


## usfan

My glock 34 is a gen 3, which is the same as a 17 with a longer barrel.  I have a gen4 19 & 21, and with my small to medium sized hands, the g-19 is the most comfortable to shoot.  The g-21 is very fat, but easy to shoot.  If i had to run out the door with only one pistol, i don't think i could leave the g-19.. it is just too versatile.

I like a lot of the 9mm service pistols.  The s&w m&p 9 is a fantastic buy, & has always been very reliable & accurate for me.  I like the accuracy of the beretta 92, but it is big & unwieldy, compared to the g-19, anyway.  It is, however the most accurate of the 9mm pistols that i have, in my feeble hands.  But if i was looking for accuracy in a 9mm sized cartridge, that model 10 38spl that don traded for his glock shoots better for me.  I just like the 13+1 in the g-19 better.   :Smile:   Accuracy is not one of my strong suits, anyway, so a few more rounds is better.

I've actually 'converted' the G-21 to a 45 super +p+.. it is a frankenmod that many are doing with the 45acp glocks.  Get an aftermarket barrel (that provides better cartridge support), a muzzle brake, & a stronger slide spring.  That enables you to shoot rowland level loads from a glock.  1911s & other 45 autos can do it too, but you end up with a 45 magnum cartridge, in an easier shooting glock.  With the +2 mag extension, i get 15+1 of 44 magnum level loads.. pretty cool.

A friend of mine over on glocktalk makes the muzzle brakes, & i got one from him a few months back.  I've only shot a few rounds through it, but i'm impressed.  I've shot 45 colt 'ruger only' loads through a revolver, & this is nearly equivalent.  It's not quite 454 level, but is enough.. how fast do you need to shoot a 300gr .45" projectile, anyway?    :Thinking:

----------

DonGlock26 (12-10-2016),LongTermGuy (12-10-2016)

----------


## usfan

..problem with the above mod, is that it will no longer shoot regular 45 acp loads.  That is not a problem for me, since i have other 45s, including the g-30s, that the siren @DonGlock26 dangled in front of me on this forum, years ago.  It is still my favorite carry piece in 45acp, & it is not suited for the 45 superoland+p+ mod (thin slide).



For me, it was 'I must have this 45 glock!' 
'It is the perfect balance for power & concealability for a carry piece'.
'Don is always right.. He knows what you need, & you need this!'
 :Laughing7:

----------

DonGlock26 (12-10-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26

The G-30 is awesome. The G-30SF is my favorite, but if I were going to CCW one, I'd probably opt for the G-36.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

I own not one Glock.


Damn those Ruger revolvers!

----------

MrogersNhood (12-16-2016),Quark (12-10-2016)

----------


## Quark

Why am I wasting my time browsing this with a head cold?

I don't own Glocks and it's highly unlikely I'll ever own a Glock.

I must be a masochist.

Glock will go bankrupt waiting for me to buy a Glock.

----------

Rickity Plumber (12-10-2016)

----------


## teeceetx

> I own not one Glock.
> 
> 
> Damn those Ruger revolvers!


Go ahead, buy one.  Come to the dark side.......

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Go ahead, buy one.  Come to the dark side.......


You are saying buy a Glock? Hmm. You know I would love to have two identical Glocks in 9mm with high capacity mags. You know, I think they offer 17 rd capacity. Anyway, I love the idea of having the capacity of throwing about 34 or so rds downrange at the bad guy. 

Antonio Banderas style:

----------


## MedicineBow

The G36 is on my short list of next .45's. While I still love my Kimber 1911, I'm going almost exclusively to Glocks for carry guns.I love my G19 Gen4.




> The G-30 is awesome. The G-30SF is my favorite, but if I were going to CCW one, I'd probably opt for the G-36.

----------

Big Dummy (12-11-2016),DonGlock26 (12-15-2016)

----------


## MedicineBow

I have both. I'm of the belief you can't have too many guns.




> I own not one Glock.
> 
> 
> Damn those Ruger revolvers!

----------

Big Dummy (12-11-2016)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I have both. I'm of the belief you can't have too many guns.


I come from the same school of thought

----------

MedicineBow (12-15-2016)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

@Kodiak   @DonGlock26  @usfan  @Rickity Plumber  @MedicineBow @teeceenj 

A new tougher finishChanges in the riflingLonger recoil spring assemblyReinforced forward notch for the recoil spring assemblyA smoother trigger similar to the G42/43Flared magwellNo finger groovedChanges in the safety plungerAmbidextrous slide releaseMagazines have an extended front lipMagazine well cutout 
"Keep a look out for more information on the 17M and 19M......."*

*Breaking: Photo Of The New FBI Glock 17M Leaked - The Firearm Blog*







 ********** 
QUOTE* = "Well, now we have a tantalizing series of images leaked to The Firearm Blog from  the Indianapolis Metro Police Department, one of the first agencies to  get the new pistols, reportedly from an officer training with the new  guns."







This Is The FBIs Pistol As Well?






   ***************

Check out These Leaked Photos of  Glock 17M









  Joe :

----------

usfan (12-16-2016)

----------


## MedicineBow

I may certainly be interested in the 19M. The ambidextrous slide release interests me. It appears to have the gen4 reversible mag release as well. I mainly shoot as a leftie, but practice right handed as well.




> @Kodiak   @DonGlock26  @usfan  @Rickity Plumber  @MedicineBow @teeceenj 
> 
> A new tougher finishChanges in the riflingLonger recoil spring assemblyReinforced forward notch for the recoil spring assemblyA smoother trigger similar to the G42/43Flared magwellNo finger groovedChanges in the safety plungerAmbidextrous slide releaseMagazines have an extended front lipMagazine well cutout
> "Keep a look out for more information on the 17M and 19M......."*
> 
> *Breaking: Photo Of The New FBI Glock 17M Leaked - The Firearm Blog*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## MedicineBow

I wonder what rifling changes are coming.  Perhaps they're addressing fouling issues?

----------


## DonGlock26

> I wonder what rifling changes are coming.  Perhaps they're addressing fouling issues?


Stock Glock barrels do not leave much in the way of marks that can be linked to individual firearms. Conventional
rifling does. So, my guess it is designed to make FBI bullets identifiable to individual FBI weapons.

I just want the Gen 5 frame with the gen 4 slide.

----------


## Big Dummy

> I wonder what rifling changes are coming.  Perhaps they're addressing fouling issues?


Standard rifling to accept all types of ammo including unjacketed practice ammo.

----------


## Kodiak

I see they still have the same skinny take down levers which are my only real peeve with Glocks.  I have to use my fingernails to pull them down.   There's probably an easier way, but I haven't mastered it. 

Of all the semi's I have owned, I really like the ones on my Walther PPQ.  They sit flush to the slide and pull down easily with your thumb and index finger.  Even M&P's and HK's have simple to use flip down levers.

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> Stock Glock barrels do not leave much in the way of marks that can be linked to individual firearms. Conventional
> rifling does. So, my guess it is designed to make FBI bullets identifiable to individual FBI weapons.
> 
> I just want the Gen 5 frame with the gen 4 slide.



 Glock and H&K handguns use Polygonal Rifling. One of the Glock .45 ACPs ( Glock 30 ??? ) uses tradidtional land and groove for some reason. 


 QUOTE = A number of advantages are claimed by the supporters of polygonal rifling. These include:

Not compromising the barrel's thickness in the area of each groove as with traditional rifling.Providing a better gas seal around the projectile as polygonal bores tend to have a slightly smaller bore area, which translates into more efficient use of the combustion gases trapped behind the bullet,[5] slightly greater (consistency in) muzzle velocities and slightly increased accuracy.[2]Less bullet deformation, resulting in reduced drag on the bullet when traveling through the barrel which helps to increase muzzle velocity.Reduced buildup of copper or lead within the barrel which results in easier maintenance characteristics.Less sensitive to stress concentration induced barrel failure.Prolonged barrel life.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polygonal_rifling



   Joe :

----------

